# Clout being discontinued, possibly



## Paragon (May 24, 2010)

For those of us who swear by Clout, this is a bad thing. I was at the LFS to pick up some and the guy at the counter said that he couldn't order more. He scanned it and nothing came up in the database.

Be warned! Stock up now!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Metronidazole works better anyway, and no staining. Clout is banned in some other countries and a state even I think. Maybe a little more dangerous than met? I won't miss it.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Hmm- I checked the rumor mill, and it seems the info is coming from a few different sources- but *John from Jehmco.com is being misquoted*.

I just got off the phone with him, and he has and will continue to have Clout available. There are two things to note- AP got bought out (twice), so Clout is now going to be marketed under the Mardel Laboratories label. Secondly, the FDA decided that fish medications should not be in pill form- and so at some point here, the antibiotics will all be in powder form instead (to prevent human consumption, I guess).

*So- there's no need to stock up on meds you don't need that will expire.*

ps- I agree with DJ- I've only ever killed fish using Clout. :?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

8) Excellent sleuthing, triscuit! 8)

Robin

I've used Clout without problem in the past.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Where can you find Metronidazole in stores? i have a fish with bloat that i currently moved to a hosptial tank so i need to find some treatment somewhere quick.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Jungle Parasite Clear is widely available and has metro in it. Also look for FishZole, AquaZole, or Metroplex. You can call your veterinarian if all else fails.


----------



## Piper (Mar 3, 2011)

triscuit said:


> Hmm- I checked the rumor mill, and it seems the info is coming from a few different sources- but *John from Jehmco.com is being misquoted*.
> 
> I just got off the phone with him, and he has and will continue to have Clout available. There are two things to note- AP got bought out (twice), so Clout is now going to be marketed under the Mardel Laboratories label. Secondly, the FDA decided that fish medications should not be in pill form- and so at some point here, the antibiotics will all be in powder form instead (to prevent human consumption, I guess).
> 
> ...


Fish Zole is still in pill form because I just got some. To be honest I would probably prefer a powder. Dissolving the pills is a bit of a pain. They break up fairly quickly but stay in a small particle size for quite a while.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

triscuit said:


> Jungle Parasite Clear is widely available and has metro in it. Also look for FishZole, AquaZole, or Metroplex. You can call your veterinarian if all else fails.


so you think a place like petsmart would sell something like this? I may have to go to my other LFS to check for these products.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Cromak said:


> triscuit said:
> 
> 
> > Jungle Parasite Clear is widely available and has metro in it. Also look for FishZole, AquaZole, or Metroplex. You can call your veterinarian if all else fails.
> ...


I have picked up jpc at wally world.


----------



## catdawg426 (Mar 21, 2011)

no!!! clout has saved lives for me! glad that it might still stay!


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

why is Clout banned in Cali?


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I Google this and clout is banned in CA and FL. This is the warning on the label.

This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer.Ã‚Â For aquarium use only.Ã‚Â Not for use on fish intended for human consumptionÃ‚Â Do not use on paranhas, Metyniss species, scaleless fish, bottom feeders, marine sharks, lionfish, live rock, invertebrates and amphibians.Ã‚Â Clout may stain silicon sealant and aquarium decorations.

So I'm guessing it is due to the chemical causing cancer. Clout is also not approved by the FDA.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I believe it is banned in the UK as well.


----------

